# Long time lurker, first time poster



## willvo84 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi all

Long time lurker, first time poster. Currently have a Rancilio Silvia & Rocker Doser grinder. Have had them both for four years, and looking at a potential upgrade.

Been considering the Eureka Zenith 65e and Expobar Leva DB. Might split the spend across a couple of months though, as hard to justify dropping that much in one go.

All the best,

Will


----------

